# In case you’re wondering why they hate us...



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

This might be part of it.







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Kunich (Oct 16, 2002)

Bike messengers are there for a reason: to deliver important messages, generally concerning stock movements, from point A to point B in as short a time as possible. They do this because city traffic is often gridlocked and while drivers may shake their heads at what appears to them to be dangerous riding very few of them have problems with them because a bike is moving while they cannot.

People that hate bikes are few and they are becoming fewer and fewer as more and more people are riding. And they are generally women driving SUV's and Hispanic kids driving those old two seater Honda's that are all slow and no go. If YOU are polite to drivers they are polite to you.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Did those cyclists, running stop lights, riding the wrong way in bike lanes and blowing through crosswalks in front of pedestrians look "polite" to you? I'm a cyclist and what riders like this do bothers me the same way anyone who thinks rules don't apply to them bother me.


----------



## Tom Kunich (Oct 16, 2002)

Opus51569 said:


> Did those cyclists, running stop lights, riding the wrong way in bike lanes and blowing through crosswalks in front of pedestrians look "polite" to you? I'm a cyclist and what riders like this do bothers me the same way anyone who thinks rules don't apply to them bother me.


In my experience the people that talk about others riding themselves blow stop signs all the time and lights a lot of the time especially when they don't trigger to bicycles. Possibly you're different but if you are you won't be for long.


----------



## bmach (Apr 13, 2011)

Complete aholes riding like that. No wonder NYC gives out so many tickets.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Tom Kunich said:


> Possibly you're different but if you are you won't be for long.


I am, thanks. And have been as long as I’ve been riding. That sense of entitlement is idiotic to the point of danger for the rider and everyone around him.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bvber (Apr 23, 2011)

bmach said:


> Complete aholes riding like that. No wonder NYC gives out so many tickets.


I lived there back in the 90's. That's one of *many* extreme things about NYC.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Bike messengers all but disappeared from DC a decade ago. With the growth in acceptance of digital signatures, they became obsolete. Most people hated them. They would ride on side walks, blow through intersections and generally gave cyclists a bad name. That guy on the video is not someone to admire. He almost took a couple kids out in the first minute of that video. There's a reason Dominos got rid of their 30 minute guarantee. 

They all used to congregate up at Dupont Circle where I used to work. I remember asking one how much he made and he said around $200 a week, but it all depends on how fast you pedal.


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

This is insanely stupid. Promoting and glorifying it is nearly as insanely stupid.


----------



## DownTheRoad (Dec 23, 2020)

And we get the motivation for all of it about mid way, bike messenger, and cinematographer. They act like this for money, always money. And we all get the blame for it. For that matter anyone who needs to make a buck to eat gets the blame for these selfish greedy assholes and the way they choose to earn a living.


----------



## jkc (Jun 23, 2014)

Tom Kunich said:


> And they are generally women driving SUV's and Hispanic kids driving those old two seater Honda's that are all slow and no go.


What does race and sex have to do with it? Other than posted by a racist and/or sexist. There's plenty of a$$hole driving domestic trucks & cars, generally with out of state license plate, where I'm at and they are all white.


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

jkc said:


> What does race and sex have to do with it? Other than posted by a racist and/or sexist. There's plenty of a$$hole driving domestic trucks & cars, generally with out of state license plate, where I'm at and they are all white.


So you are calling someone a sexist and racist, all the while being a statist? 

EQUAL RIGHTS FOR ALL STATES!


----------

